# cut me some slack



## GVC

Esta expresión de la que me gustaría conocer el significado la dice un personaje tras haber estado obligando a un segundo personaje a algo que no quería (el 2º personaje) entonces este segundo personaje le dice que se arrepentirá mas tarde, y le dice el metodo de venganza a utilizar, tras esto el personaje 1 dice esta expresión

Para que lo entendáis mejor:

(personaje 1 (P1) obliga a leer libros de ciencias a P2 (P2 no quiere)

P2-I'll make you regret that when we get home
     Don't forget I rented lots of movies last time (a P1 le dan miedo)
P1-eh... eh, hey, *cut me some slack*, yume-nee (yume-nee  = P2)

(Lo que me interesa es esa expresión, el resto ya lo se traducir)

Muchas gracias de antemano   n_n


----------



## cuchuflete

GVC-- apologies in advance, but I have to attempt this in English.

Normally, to cut someone some slack means to relax the usual rules, to give them a second chance, or to allow for some latitude in enforcing the general guidelines or attitudes.   Example:  Cuchufléte to one of his sons:  "Don't even think about going out before you finish your homework tonight."  Son to Cuchu:  "But Papááááááá! I've been doing really well in school, at least lately, And it's Friday!  I can finish it tomorrow.  Can't you cut me some slack tonight?"

The example you gave is slightly unusual, in that P1, who seems to have the power, is asking P2 to cut him some slack, give him a break, etc.  Perhaps the tone is sarcastic?

In any event, the meaning is the same as in my example---"Don't be so hard on me."

Hope this helps.  Sorry I couldn't do it en castellano, I hope you'll cut me some slack about that!...it would have taken all day to find the right words, and I have to go and vote against the evil empire!

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## GVC

thank you, now I understand it.

From that point of view the example really looks inusual, but P1 haven't the power completelly... it's something like this: P1 have power in one place and P2 have power in another place where P1 have no power


----------



## VenusEnvy

¿Cómo se dice este en español? ("Cut me some slack")


----------



## GVC

cut me some slack = No seas tan duro / tranquilizate


----------



## cuchuflete

GVC said:
			
		

> thank you, now I understand it.
> 
> From that point of view the example really looks iunusual, but P1 havsen't the power completelly... it's something like this: P1 haves power in one place and P2 haves power in another place where P1 haves no power



De acuerdo.  Hay un implícito entrecambio de amenazas.  Es como, en la política internacional, lo que nombran "armed nuetrality", o sea un balance de
poder y amenazas.


----------



## GVC

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> De acuerdo.  Hay un implícito intercambio de amenazas.  Es como, en la política internacional, lo que nombran "armed nuetrality", o sea un balance de
> poder y amenazas.



Exactamente, por eso parecía no tener sentido

PD:Gracias por corregirme ^^ a ver si me acostumbro a conjugar mejor las personas


----------



## cuchuflete

GVC said:
			
		

> Exactamente, por eso parecía no tener sentido
> 
> PD:Gracias por corregirme ^^ a ver si me acostumbro a conjugar mejor las personas




y gracias a ti por la corrección.  A ver si aprendo algo...


----------



## Magda

cut me some slack, give me a break = dame chance
give me a break (as in, "oh, please!) = ¡ay, por dios!


----------



## cuchuflete

Magda said:
			
		

> cut me some slack, give me a break = dame chance
> give me a break (as in, "oh, please!) = ¡ay, por dios!



Hola Magda-

First, thanks for the wonderful commentary on El_Novato's lists.  You really added a lot of nuance, especially on the Mexicanismos.

Apropos of that, I didn't suggest "Dame chance" specifically because it is very Mexicano.  I've heard it, understand it perfectly, but I wonder if it would be understood at all in Spain?

¿Qué opinas?

gracias,
Cuchu


----------



## Magda

Hola Cuchu,

My guess is that it would be understood in Spain, but I suppose I'd really have to ask a Spanish friend or ask someone from the forum who's Spanish. Wish I could think of something more "universal," but haven't been able to come up with anything that isn't long-winded or "formal", i.e., no me presiones tanto, déjame tranquilo un rato, etc.


----------



## Dale Dolores

Hello! "Dame chance" is understood in most parts of Latin America. I've heard it used by not only Mexicans, but Colombians in Canada, Costa Ricans in Costa Rica, Venezuelans, etc.  However, I have lived in Spain on two occasions and have never heard this expression used by them.  

Not referring to this specific translation, but the Spanish would use "posibilidad" instead of "chance".


----------



## lercarafridi

GVC said:
			
		

> Esta expresión de la que me gustaría conocer el significado la dice un personaje tras haber estado obligando a un segundo personaje a algo que no quería (el 2º personaje) entonces este segundo personaje le dice que se arrepentirá mas tarde, y le dice el metodo de venganza a utilizar, tras esto el personaje 1 dice esta expresión
> 
> Para que lo entendáis mejor:
> 
> (personaje 1 (P1) obliga a leer libros de ciencias a P2 (P2 no quiere)
> 
> P2-I'll make you regret that when we get home
> Don't forget I rented lots of movies last time (a P1 le dan miedo)
> P1-eh... eh, hey, *cut me some slack*, yume-nee (yume-nee  = P2)
> 
> (Lo que me interesa es esa expresión, el resto ya lo se traducir)
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano   n_n




I searched around the origin of this expression: it goes back to medieval ages when some punishments consisted of tying the convict´s limbs or throat up (in some cases to death), they would beg the punisher for mercy by asking him to loosen up or cut the rope.


----------



## landesman

"_dame chance_" no se entiende en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes; puede ser un anglicismo. 

Yo diría:
"*cut me some slack" - *
*"perdóname una", "déjame respirar un poquito", "¿no puedes ser un poco más tolerante conmigo?"*  o, más argot/informal *"sacámela un poquito, por favor".*
My suggestions.


----------



## Moritzchen

No, dame chance es muy mexicano. landesman qué quieres decir con "sacámela un poquito"? Suena algo kinky. Give me some slack sería como "déme un poco de espacio, o de tiempo".


----------



## storrico99

Qué os parece "no me machaques tanto"? Sería una traducción coloquial pero válida en muchos casos en los que se emplea "cut me some slack".


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Yo usaría "aflojar las riendas" si tiene que ser algo muy coloquial.
O un "al menos por esta vez afloja un poco".


----------



## ulrika

En Cuba, coloquialmente, se diría cualquiera de estas variantes:

Dame un chance
Dame un pedacito
Llévame suave
No me lleves tan recio
Afloja


----------



## velaile

Hola,

No se si ayudara, pero me parece que la expresion que estas buscando en castellano de Espania es "dejarle a alguien pasar algo" o "dar cuerda/comba a alguien". Si lo generalizas mas, tal vez " darle un respiro a alguien" pero me parece menos acertado.

Gracias por la correccion de antemano, espero haber aclarado un poco mas el tema.


----------



## Alforja

Cut me some slack

También puede decirse " dame un poco de cuerda" o suéltame un poco la correa haciendo referencia a que lo tienen amarrado.


----------



## landesman

Tomando a Roro y a Ulrika, también es válido decir "afloja un poco".


----------



## jacinta chile

Magda said:


> Hola Cuchu,
> 
> My guess is that it would be understood in Spain, but I suppose I'd really have to ask a Spanish friend or ask someone from the forum who's Spanish. Wish I could think of something more "universal," but haven't been able to come up with anything that isn't long-winded or "formal", i.e., no me presiones tanto, déjame tranquilo un rato, etc.



Hi, im not exactly from Spain, but at least in Chile the "chance" expression will mean something a bit different, something like "give me an opportunity". the one´s that you mention above i think are more universal.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

landesman said:


> "_dame chance_" no se entiende en la mayoría de los países hispanoparlantes; puede ser un anglicismo.
> 
> Yo diría:
> "*cut me some slack" - *
> *"perdóname una", "déjame respirar un poquito", "¿no puedes ser un poco más tolerante conmigo?"*  o, más argot/informal *"sacámela un poquito, por favor".*
> My suggestions.



Sí, aquí decimos: perdóname una!, o para algo que no se refiera a uno sino a otra cosa: perdona una! Por ejemplo, no regañes (o castigues) tanto a los niños por lo que hacen mal, perdona una!


----------



## Soy Yo

Me parece que la idea de RoRo (y Ulrika y Landesman) de usar "aflojar" es acertada en el sentido de que capta la idea de "let me have a little *slack* here" ("cut me some slack).


----------



## juicybone

En español mexicano diríamos: "¡Ya bájale!"


----------



## Alekhine11

Dame un respiro !!!

"dame chance"  es ininteligible en España.

"Sacámela un poquito" es una barbaridad y obscena al máximo.


----------



## Teresa L

En el sur de España se dice coloquialmente "dar arilla". No sé siquiera cómo se escribe, ya que es una frase que nunca he visto escrita, solo conozco su uso oral. Pero creo que tiene exactamente el mismo significado.


----------



## Ushuaia

Alekhine11 said:


> *¡**Dame un respiro!*
> 
> "dame chance"  es ininteligible en España.
> 
> "Sacámela un poquito" es una barbaridad y obscena al máximo.



Estoy con Alekhine: "dame un respiro" se entendería en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante; "dame chance" tampoco se entendería acá (nosotros diríamos "dame un changüí", ¡imagínense!) y la última... bueno, ¿seremos todos malpensados, o será que la frase no deja lugar a dudas?


----------



## ONCEAWINNERAWINNERALLWAYS

dame algo de vidilla


----------



## aztlaniano

Ten un poco de flexibilidad conmigo.


----------



## Alekhine11

aztlaniano said:


> Ten un poco de flexibilidad conmigo.



Dudo mucho que alguien hable así ; entender se entiende pero es demasiado sofisticado ( provocaría risas y comentarios ).

*" Se un poco más flexible " *suena mucho mejor pero todavia demasiado "polite"


----------



## aztlaniano

Alekhine11 said:


> Dudo mucho que alguien hable así ; entender se entiende pero es demasiado sofisticado ( provocaría risas y comentarios ).
> 
> *" Sé un poco más flexible " *suena mucho mejor pero todavia demasiado "polite"


¡Aaaah! Será por eso que no me sirvió de nada cuando se lo dije al jefe justo antes de que me despidiera por siempre llegar tarde.


----------



## Alekhine11

aztlaniano said:


> ¡Aaaah! Será por eso que no me sirvió de nada cuando se lo dije al jefe justo antes de que me despidiera por siempre llegar tarde.



"...por llegar siempre tarde ".

lol , no hay muchas disculpas válidas que justifiquen esa aptitud , creo


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Alekhine11 said:


> "...por llegar siempre tarde ".
> 
> lol , no hay muchas disculpas válidas que justifiquen esa aptitud , creo



Aptitud o a*c*titud?


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

A mí también me gusta lo de "aflojar". Se me ocurrió otra, que puede ser un poco neutral, aunque creo que mantiene el tono coloquial:

_No me cargues tanto._

Claro que a mí me parece neutral , pero no sé si se entienda en otros lares. Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> _No me cargues tanto._



Con _no me cargues_ lo primero que entiendo es _no me fastidies_.

Yo uso _dame cancha/cuerda/un respiro._


----------



## Eye in the Sky

No conozco las expresiones de los aportes de Roberto y Treblinka. Están de acuerdo conmigo en que _dame un respiro _es la más neutral, universal y menos coloquial?


----------



## Alekhine11

evitap said:


> Aptitud o a*c*titud?



Si , perdona, quise decir actitud , aunque no iba mal encaminado pues Wikipedia matiza :

"en el lenguaje común la aptitud  se refiere a la capacidad de una persona para realizar adecuadamente una tarea"

Gracias por la correccion.

P.S. Por favor no me reproches que no use tildes ; tengo un teclado ingles  y no me permite otra cosa que apostrofes.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

evitap said:


> No conozco las expresiones de los aportes de Roberto y Treblinka. Están de acuerdo conmigo en que _dame un respiro _es la más neutral, universal y menos coloquial?



Estoy de acuerdo en que es muy neutral y me parece una buena opción, tal vez la mejor. Sólo añadiría que no necesariamente se busca que sea menos coloquial, pues la frase "give me some slack / cut me some slack" es coloquial, y por tanto se intenta que la traducción tenga el mismo registro. Saludos.


----------



## Lolalibre

o "dame un respiro"


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Sí, "dame un respiro" también está bien por acá. 

"No me cargues", al menos en Buenos Aires, quiere decir no me tomes el pelo, no me hables haciéndome bromas sobre mi persona.


----------



## alvarorubio01

En España también decimos: "Pasar la mano", pero este uso está más restringido al mundo académico (o al menos yo lo he escuchado en este ámbito), cuando el/la profesor/a es benevolente con los estudiantes en algún examen o en algún tipo de prueba y no es tan estricto/a a la hora de calificar. 
Supongo, y es una suposición mía, que la expresión vendrá por asimilación al hecho de que cuando se corrige un examen se hace a mano y en vez de tachar o hacer alguna corrección, simplemente se "pasa la mano" y no se hace ninguna corrección en esa parte.


----------



## Rubns

Pues debe ser algo regional, porque es la primera vez que oigo "pasar la mano", por aquí diríamos "levantar la mano" en ese contexto. Por ejemplo:

-_ El profesor levantó un poco la mano con el examen._
-_ Con tantos suspensos el profesor debería levantar un poco la mano._

Un saludo.


----------



## alvarorubio01

Antes que nada decir que yo soy de Murcia, y por allí también decimos "levantar la mano". Actualmente estoy estudiando en Huelva y mi pareja es de Extremadura y tuve con mis compañeros de clase una pequeña discusión de si era levantar o pasar, puesto que para ellos "levantar la mano" es cuando vas a pegar/golpear a alguien, y de hecho para mí también tiene ese sentido. Le pregunté a mi pareja a ver qué decían por allí y me dijo que "pasar la mano" era lo usado, así que finalmente me quedé con "pasar la mano" pero ya te digo que yo siempre he dicho "levantar la mano". Evidentemente tiene que ser regionalismo el uso de una u otra. No sé cuál es correcta o si ambas lo son, así que para todo el que venga a consultar que sepa que ambas son usadas. Es muy interesante viajar a otra parte de España y compartir qué y cómo se dice esto o lo otro
Ante todo, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Rubns

Sí bueno, "levantar la mano" también tiene el sentido de pegar claro, pero en ese contexto yo lo entiendo como tú "pasar la mano".

¡Un saludo!


----------



## mariaeulalia

GVC said:


> Esta expresión de la que me gustaría conocer el significado la dice un personaje tras haber estado obligando a un segundo personaje a algo que no quería (el 2º personaje) entonces este segundo personaje le dice que se arrepentirá mas tarde, y le dice el metodo de venganza a utilizar, tras esto el personaje 1 dice esta expresión
> 
> Para que lo entendáis mejor:
> 
> (personaje 1 (P1) obliga a leer libros de ciencias a P2 (P2 no quiere)
> 
> P2-I'll make you regret that when we get home
> Don't forget I rented lots of movies last time (a P1 le dan miedo)
> P1-eh... eh, hey, *cut me some slack*, yume-nee (yume-nee  = P2)
> 
> (Lo que me interesa es esa expresión, el resto ya lo se traducir)
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano   n_n[
> 
> Hay varias maneras de decirlo en español, en lo personal a mi me parece que "dáme un respiro"  es una traducción apropiada.


----------



## mariaeulalia

No pude poner el hilo del significado de la palabra "respiro", pero puedes checar en RAE. Saludos


----------

